
StartupRage - jamesjyu
http://startuprage.com/
======
PStamatiou
Loving this! Just needs a Picplum Rage!

------
jamesjyu
Love this concept. Value props are so much clearer with rage. Startups fix
problems that cause rage.

------
taa
Brilliant! It'd be nice to provide an index of all companies profiled.

------
getsat
Sure is Reddit in here...

